# Radio shack spl calibration



## jeff76 (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm trying to calibrate my rs spl meter so I can start taking measurments. I down loaded the cal. file. The meter just stays pegged on all settings when I try to calibrate using a sub signal through rew.

I'm running the output of the spl meter into my laptop through the internal sound card. Then going to the aux input on my processor. 

:scratch: :dontknow: 

This is my first try with setting up rew so go easy on me. LOL


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi and Welcome to the Shack! 
The first thing we need to know is does the laptop support a line in signal? most do not as the input is only a mic input and will not work with REW.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

If the meter needle is pegged when you plug it into the soundcard that indicates it is plugged into a mic input, which carries a voltage to power the mic capsule.


----------



## jeff76 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok, guess i need to get an external sound card. Thanks!


----------



## jeff76 (Jul 1, 2010)

Any ideas for an inexpensive external sound card that's compatible with windows vista?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You'll find plenty of options in the meters/mics/calibration/soundcards forum.


----------



## jeff76 (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I use the Behringer U-CONTROL UCA202 USB-Audio Interface with my Radio Smack SPL Meter. It works great.

Matt


----------



## jeff76 (Jul 1, 2010)

I bought an external sound card and got it rs spl meter calibrated. Thanks!


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

jeff76 said:


> I bought an external sound card and got it rs spl meter calibrated. Thanks!


Glad to hear!! :T

Matt


----------

